# Dipping plants to remove algae



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok tomorrow afternoon i plan on replacing the substrate in one of my 75s. I want to soak the plants i remove in H2O2 to kill any algae before replanting them once the tank is done. Can i dip them in 100% H2O2? If not what % can the solution be? Also how long should i soak them? I figure its going to take about 2 hours to drain clean then refill the tank. 

Any advice suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

By 100% hydrogen peroxide, I assume you mean the undiluted 3% solution that is typically found in pharmacies.

Yes, you can use that as a plant dip, but some plants will be more sensitive than others.


----------



## Jayh619 (Sep 6, 2016)

What I've read online is to use 5 ml per gallon bath in a bucket for 6 hours and then Water change after. 
That, or treat the whole tank with a dose up to 3 ml per gal with all filtration and powerheads off. Let it sit for 20 min followed by a WC.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Darkblade48 said:


> By 100% hydrogen peroxide, I assume you mean the undiluted 3% solution that is typically found in pharmacies.
> 
> Yes, you can use that as a plant dip, but some plants will be more sensitive than others.


Yes using standard 3%. I may dilute it some just to be safe


----------



## Mr. Bean (Jul 10, 2016)

You will fry your plants if you spray straight 3% on them and leave them for 2 hours. H2O2 is an oxidizer and the damage will vary by plant type. When I pull any plants out with algae on them I now lay them in the sink and spray straight H2O2 on them, turn them over, and do the other side...wait a minute and then rinse them well. I've done this on numerous plants, but it was a hard won lesson. First time out I sprayed it on and left it for about five minutes...on the Anubias it destroyed the leaves to the point where I finally had run out of damaged leaves to trim and threw them out. They'll get spots all over them, turn yellow/black in those areas and continue to deteriorate. I also killed a Betta when I sprayed H2O2 on exposed plants during a water change. An hour later my Betta was gasping for air, gills inflamed and then he died. BE CAREFUL...this stuff is useful but very powerful. Lesson, Betta's breath on the surface and he sucked straight H2O2 into his system.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

my parents cycled 10 drops of bleach in a 10 gal for 3 days. the plants didn't look so hot, but they mostly still alive. dipping in hydro peroxide is fine.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I soaked em for about 10 minutes in just slightly diluted 3% peroxide. I only had one plant respond badly and it was just the newest growth that melted

Bump: I soaked em for about 10 minutes in just slightly diluted 3% peroxide. I only had one plant respond badly and it was just the newest growth that melted


----------

